# Identification



## kingbrown (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I am new to this group, I haven't seen any requests for Identification so I hope I am not breaking any rules by asking for an ID.

Yesterday I was walking in the bush near Hazelbrook in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney when I came across this attractive young/juvenile snake, and am curious to know what type of snake it is.

It's most striking feature is the different coloured head...or is it just starting to shed its skin? A full length photo of it is in my Album.

Thanks in advance. Kingbrown.


----------



## jordo (Nov 30, 2009)

Drysdalia rhodogaster


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like a swamp snake shedding its skin.
Could be wrong though...


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 30, 2009)

marsh snake shedding? That's my guess


----------



## eipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Jordo is spot on Drysdalia rhodogaster

Cheers.
Scott


----------



## fauce (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like drysdalia rhodogaster....


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 1, 2009)

eipper said:


> Jordo is spot on Drysdalia rhodogaster
> 
> Cheers.
> Scott


 and for the common name that most understand  which some forget to add its a mustard-bellied snake:lol::lol:


----------



## kingbrown (Dec 1, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> and for the common name that most understand  which some forget to add its a mustard-bellied snake:lol::lol:



Many thanks for all the rapid replies guys, yes everything points to the Drysdalia rhodogaster (mustard-bellied snake). This guy was basking in the sun at the top of a high ridge.


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 1, 2009)

wow, I've never even heard of that snake before until now, well I am from Queensland  You learn something new everyday hey!

Nat


----------



## eipper (Dec 2, 2009)

Rbb,

I hate common names.....they change to much lol

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> and for the common name that most understand  which some forget to add its a mustard-bellied snake:lol::lol:


 
Or Eastern Masters snake.


----------



## jack (Dec 2, 2009)

mustard bellied snake? ... pffft,
ditto eipper's comment above


----------



## jack (Dec 2, 2009)

eastern masters snake is so 1993...


----------



## sodou9 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting post dude....Forums are always helpful in one way or the other. Thanks for giving out information. It’s really nice and mean full.


----------

